# Audioengine or M-Audio



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

I was just looking at the Audioengine 5 speakers this afternoon and quite liked them. However, the BX5a's by M-audio are the same price. 

I know m-audio isn't popular with guy's in the recording business but does anyone know how they sound in comparison to the audio engines?


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a pair of the Audioengine A5's and they are amazing. I enjoy them a lot more then the M-Audio products. The sound is excellent for the price and the build is high quality. Not to mention 3 year warranty, and they just came out with a sub that will fit nicely into my setup.

Overall I haven't had a problem with mine, and every time someone new is around them they comment on the quality of the sound.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Eric0 said:


> I know m-audio isn't popular with guy's in the recording business but does anyone know how they sound in comparison to the audio engines?


You're only talking about speakers right? i am told by many in the biz that their midi gear can't be beat. I have M-Audio Torq / Conectiv and it's bomb-ass'd.

RCF is pretty hard to beat; I do believe they make studio monitors...


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> You're only talking about speakers right? i am told by many in the biz that their midi gear can't be beat. I have M-Audio Torq / Conectiv and it's bomb-ass'd.


I was referring only to their speakers. I too have heard their mobile recording gear is quite good for the price. However, I do not do any recording/mixing so I can't really comment.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i honestly haven't tried any m-audios, but the audioengines rock.
I'd like to buy another pair to be honest.
fantastic quality..comes with all the cables you need.

buy 'em


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

I most likely will. I just have to sell my Logitech's first.


----------



## link (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello, is it possible to plug headphones in Audioengine 5 speakers?


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

link said:


> Hello, is it possible to plug headphones in Audioengine 5 speakers?


No. I just use a splitter and turn the speakers off when I want to listen through headphones.


----------



## link (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## AndyS (Mar 9, 2005)

*General Purpose Speakers vs Studio Reference Speakers*



Eric0 said:


> I was just looking at the Audioengine 5 speakers this afternoon and quite liked them. However, the BX5a's by M-audio are the same price.
> 
> I know m-audio isn't popular with guy's in the recording business but does anyone know how they sound in comparison to the audio engines?


Hey Eric,

The Audioengine 5's and the M-Audio BX5a's may look very similar but they are not the same kind of speaker and have different uses. The Audioengine 5's are designed as a good all-around speaker for video games and for casual music listening, with a bit of a boost in the bass frequencies to make music sound warm and to give video game sounds more low-end oomph. OTOH, the M-Audio BX5a's are _studio reference monitors_ which have a flatter frequency response and are designed for home recording studio use. When working on a mix in any recording studio it's important to accurately hear all of the elements of the mix. The BX5a's were designed for this purpose. They have better clarity in the top end so you can hear all of the elements/instruments clearly and accurately which is also better for stereo imaging, but the BX5a's don't have as much bottom end response as the Audioengines 5's. Again, this is done to provide a more accurate "sound picture" in the lower frequencies of what you are mixing. Bass frequency content has to be tight and uncoloured.

So, neither speaker is better than the other because they have different jobs, and are both very good at the different jobs they do. I have both the M-Audio BX5a's and the Audioengine 5's setup side-by-side at our store so you can hear the difference, and ultimately your ears should be the decision-makers when it comes to buying speakers. Be sure to bring a CD of some of your favourite music to listen to so you will be familiar with what you hear. HTH

Andy
Mostly Digital


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the help Andy but I settled on the Audioengine's. Unfortunately, at the time I was looking to buy Mostly Digital didn't carry M-Audio.


----------



## AndyS (Mar 9, 2005)

Eric0 said:


> Thanks for the help Andy but I settled on the Audioengine's. Unfortunately, at the time I was looking to buy Mostly Digital didn't carry M-Audio.


Hey Eric,

Sounds good (pun intended)  We've carried M-Audio for a couple of years now, but it was only recently that we brought in the BX5a's because we were getting more home studio owners in asking for studio reference monitors. I think I read that you don't do recording anyway so you should be very happy with your choice!

Andy
Mostly Digital


----------

